# OH NO



## CheckeredRats (May 19, 2021)

One of the rats I just got about a week ago, gave birth to a litter of 11. I believe sometime yesterday or the day before. We don't have room for babies, we have to separate them into a bin for now. WHAT DO I DO! Also, What do I do with the mother, do I play with her, and still handle her? I've already checked the babies for bruising and they're all fine.



Edit: So it turns out, all four were pregnant. The other three, we took back to the pet store, they're going to sell the babies and if possible, were going to get the mother's back. The original mother, we keeping her and the babies until they're old enough, and we have someone who wants two rats. They're all doing fine, growing a bit of fur. It's all fine and dandy. Thank you guys for the articles though! They seriously have been helping a lot.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Can you contact a local rescue for a second cage? Where are you located?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

You can search for temporary cages, and find websites like DIY Rat Cage - KFF Rattery (weebly.com) to give you ideas for a second cage for now.


----------



## CheckeredRats (May 19, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Can you contact a local rescue for a second cage? Where are you located?


We actually have another smaller cage, it's just in storage we're going to go over ASAP. We're just panicking because we already have 14, (3 boys 11 girls), now 11 babies. It's very stressful


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

These pages helped me when I had surprise babies. 
You can take mom out to play for a little bit, but the babies can only be apart about half an hour when they're tiny. 
If mama will let you, hold the babies for a few minutes each day, to raise them tame and used to being handled.









Information for accidental litters.


OK so heres some good info that anyone expecting an accidental litter should know to keep all rats healthy. 1 ) Gestation is 21-23 days. Signs of pregnancy are gaining weight (use a food scale on regular basis), enlarged nipples, and in later stages you may be able to see the pups...




www.ratforum.com













Baby Rat Care: 6 Basics to Know When Caring for Newborns | Animallama


If you find yourself playing grandparent to a pregnant mum and her babies, read our best baby rat care tips from our firsthand experience.




www.animallama.com


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply - my computer was down for a bit.
How are the babies and Mum going? Those links above (from Clarkbar) look good - are there any other specific things you wanted to know about?
Hope they are all doing well.


----------



## CheckeredRats (May 19, 2021)

ratbusters said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply - my computer was down for a bit.
> How are the babies and Mum going? Those links above (from Clarkbar) look good - are there any other specific things you wanted to know about?
> Hope they are all doing well.


The babies and mom are doing great! The babies are all healthy and growing fine, the mom is, rightfully, skittish. But they're doing fine. The only thing I'd have to ask, is how to kinds work with the mom and be able to play with her. But she like jumps and everything.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

When our rat had a litter, she went from reasonably friendly to a protective mother who once flew at me and bit me when I was changing the water! But it was just maternal agression, and it went away when the babies were a few weeks old. She is now a VERY friendly girl who is always first to the bars when we open the door. So their personalities can change when they have litters.
Your situation is a little different in that you have only had a week to bond with the mother before she had her babies. I would personally let her set the pace - if she wants company, then give her company. If she seems very nervous then perhaps let her be for a while until she relaxes. I'm not a professional breeder or anything, so someone else might have some other advice for you. 
Pleased the babies are doing OK!


----------



## CheckeredRats (May 19, 2021)

ratbusters said:


> When our rat had a litter, she went from reasonably friendly to a protective mother who once flew at me and bit me when I was changing the water! But it was just maternal agression, and it went away when the babies were a few weeks old. She is now a VERY friendly girl who is always first to the bars when we open the door. So their personalities can change when they have litters.
> Your situation is a little different in that you have only had a week to bond with the mother before she had her babies. I would personally let her set the pace - if she wants company, then give her company. If she seems very nervous then perhaps let her be for a while until she relaxes. I'm not a professional breeder or anything, so someone else might have some other advice for you.
> Pleased the babies are doing OK!


Yeah, luckily she hasn't been aggressive just scared and jumpy. I've been letting her be beside giving her some avocado and petting her a bit. Thank you!


----------



## Whiskersinwyoming (8 mo ago)

I have a friend in Britain who is a snake caretaker if you do end up getting rid of your rats. I hope you find a better solution though!


----------



## Whiskersinwyoming (8 mo ago)

Whiskersinwyoming said:


> I have a friend in Britain who is a snake caretaker if you do end up getting rid of your rats. I hope you find a better solution though!


Never mind, read your edit! I’m so happy things worked out


----------

